# 11-12 School Year-Already a Senior, When Did This Happen!?



## kprox1994 (Aug 9, 2011)

First day of school was today, Senior year. Time flies by so fast, feels like just yesterday that I was in Elementary School. This year I'm taking AP Stats, Honors Spanish 3, Speech, Debate, Computer Programing, Web Page Design, and Marketing 2. No History or Science classes. Pretty easy schedule except for Stats and Spanish. Who else is/will be a Senior this year, if not what grade will you be in? What kind of classes are you taking? I'm glad to be a Senior, what are your thoughts on this school year for you?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

Am a junior this year (start on Wed. of next week). 

Am taking:
American Lit
AP Calculus BC
AP Music Theory
Drama
Chemistry
AP Govt

lol this year's gonna be easy


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm going to be a junior this year. I'm taking precalculus, AP physics, AP biology, AP Spanish 4, Band (ftw!), English 11, psychology, and Ancient World History. Should be a good year!


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 9, 2011)

Going to 10th. I still have about 3 weeks left though...

Algebra II
Physics
Interpreting Scripture (religion)
Brit Lit
Latin II
World History (not AP because I have AP euro his in 12th). 

I can't wait for the first few weeks of school, then I dread the middle, then I like the ending weeks.\

My freshman year classes were sooooooooo easy, this year will be different I assume.
I think all my schools classes are honors, besides the stuff like band, or PE


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> I'm going to be a junior this year. I'm taking precalculus, *AP physics*, AP biology, AP Spanish 4, Band (ftw!), English 11, psychology, and Ancient World History. Should be a good year!


 
Oya that reminded me. I would have been taking AP physics this year if not for scheduling problems


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 9, 2011)

This will be my freshman year. First year of high school. I will be taking honors geometry, honors cultural studies, honors biology, english, PE, honors band, spanish I and II. School will start for us two weeks from tomorrow. I will also get my final schedule tomorrow.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm going to be a Senior. I have AP Calculus BC, AP English Literature, AP Gov/Pol, P.E. Course 3, Advanced Media Arts, and Draw/Paint/Design.

My thoughts on Senior year is just how fast it came up on me. High school seemed super short. I mean, I start applying to colleges in a couple of months and all that. I think I'm going to apply to Stanford and UC Berkeley, and maybe to Santa Clara University. However, I have a lot of people helping me out


----------



## Weston (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm going to be a senior too.
I'm taking multivariable calc, AP econ/gov, AP spanish, AP lit, AP bio, and the rest are free blocks and TA since there are no more AP classes for me to take 



It feels like it has taken forever for me >.>


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 9, 2011)

I started Sophmore today:

Gifted Chemistry
Gifted World Lit
Honors French III
Beg. Music Tech
Accel Geo.
AP World History


----------



## emolover (Aug 9, 2011)

I am going to be a Junior and school starts tomorrow for me. 

Latin III (LOL)
Health (LOL)
US History
Band (LOLOL)
Algebra II (LOL)
AP Environmental Science 
English 11 (LOL)

Time to buzz of this entire year yet again.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 9, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Am a junior this year (start on Wed. of next week).
> 
> Am taking:
> American Lit
> ...


 
Lolwut, at my school you have to be a Senior to take Calc unless your a genius and in the gifted program. Even some of the smartest kids in my school had a tough time getting an A. Unless your a mega genius I doubt it will be easy. 

I took Stats instead of Calc because I had a hard enough time with Algebra. I wanted to take AP US History but it didn't work with my schedule. I didn't want to have a stressful senior year. And with my schedule I will still hopefully get 8 hours of college credit knocked out.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 9, 2011)

Sophomore this year? Yeah? Ok. I'm taking:
Algebra II-Trig
AP-World History
Spanish II
Chemistry
World Literature (AP I think)
Logic


----------



## JackJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Sophmore Year
Geometry
Chemistry
Communications? 
Civil War
History of Imperial Europe
Mod US
English/Writing 10
Spanish 2


----------



## emolover (Aug 9, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Sophomore this year? Yeah? Ok. I'm taking:
> Algebra II-Trig
> AP-World History
> Spanish II
> ...



Your school has a class called logic? WTF.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 9, 2011)

Sophmore:
Honours Pre-Calculus
AP World History
Chemistry
Honours English 10
Introduction to Engineering and Design
Orchestra
Spanish 2

I think that's it?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 9, 2011)

Freshiieeeeeeeee...

I'll be in 11th grade math though, which is algebra II/trig here i believe.

EDIT: @emolover: logic is the same thing as geometry, at least i believe thats what hes reffering to.


----------



## emolover (Aug 9, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Freshiieeeeeeeee...
> 
> I'll be in 11th grade math though, which is algebra II/trig here i believe.
> 
> EDIT: @emolover: logic is the same thing as geometry, at least i believe thats what hes reffering to.


 
Nobody called it logic when I was in geometry last year.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 9, 2011)

My previous middle school (middle school was attached to high school) had alg II as a softmore. They also didn't really care what an 8th grader (or any grader) took for math if they thought they could handle it and it would benefit them.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 9, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Freshiieeeeeeeee...
> 
> I'll be in 11th grade math though, which is algebra II/trig here i believe.
> 
> EDIT: @emolover: logic is the same thing as geometry, at least i believe thats what hes reffering to.


 
We had a logic unit in Geometry, but logic wasn't the whole year.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> Your school has a class called logic? WTF.


 
Yes. It's a mandatory class :3
We have textbooks and everything. 
And no, it's not Geometry. I took that last year.


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2011)

[list of impressive-looking classes]
[generic comment to appear humble]
[hope everyone thinks I'm a freaking genius now]
[no one cares because they're busy doing the same thing]


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 9, 2011)

I believe I'm taking:
Either discrete mathematics or BC+ Calculus (Analytical Calculus)
American History
Physics
Biology
Chemistry
Unknown literature class
2(?) electives- Perhaps all about chocolate (yeah thats a class)

Should be a good year (First year in my high school!)


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 9, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> I believe I'm taking:
> Either discrete mathematics or BC+ Calculus (Analytical Calculus)
> American History
> Physics
> ...


 
3 Science Classes and BC Calc freshman year? Wow. I want to take all about Chocolate.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 9, 2011)

3 days of science for one then cycle to the next science so I take them all throughout the year but they are like a trimester each. All about chocolate is the most popular elective. BC+ is very different from standard BC calculus (says course description). It is very proof based, and I believe they cover integrals, then limits, then derivatives. It is quite different from what you (at least I) learned in AB or BC Calculus. A logic class seems really cool though.


----------



## asportking (Aug 9, 2011)

Going into 10th grade. Not sure of my schedule though; haven't gotten it yet. I'll probably post it when I do. Although I do know the classes, just not the hours:
Spanish (Easy, been taking spanish since kindergarden)
Chemistry (Maybe easy, depends on the teacher)
Economics (Not really sure about this one)
Honors English 10 (I hear this is kinda hard, not too terrible though)
A.P Calculus (This might be where things start to get scary)
And one more that I just can't remember.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Lolwut, at my school you have to be a Senior to take Calc unless your a genius and in the gifted program. Even some of the smartest kids in my school had a tough time getting an A. Unless your a mega genius I doubt it will be easy.



At my school you normally have to be a senior to take Calc too, but by this point it doesn't take much convincing for the school to let me do whatever I want. I also shouldn't be in the AP Music Theory course because I've never taken an actual Music Theory class before. :3
Anyway, I learned the Calc AB material in less than a week and a half earlier this summer. Not meaning this in a pretentious way; if you knew me irl, you wouldn't doubt how easy I will find BC


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2011)

Finallyyyyyy a freshman again.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 9, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Finallyyyyyy a freshman again.


 
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-best-of-the-college-freshman-meme

Will that be you?


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 9, 2011)

> Anyway, I learned the Calc AB material in less than a week and a half earlier this summer. Not meaning this in a pretentious way; if you knew me irl, you wouldn't doubt how easy I will find BC


So you could tell me d/dx(sec^2(sqrt(x)). Do you find most maths easy, and do you already know that you will find BC calculus to be easy (not trying to troll)?


----------



## Weston (Aug 9, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> So you could tell me d/dx(sec^2(sqrt(x)). Do you find most maths easy, and do you already know that you will find BC calculus to be easy (not trying to troll)?


 
You only learn like 2 new things in BC.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> So you could tell me d/dx(sec^2(sqrt(x)). Do you find most maths easy, and do you already know that you will find BC calculus to be easy (not trying to troll)?


 
as long as I'm not being really dumb rn, \( \frac{\sec^2{(\sqrt{x})}\tan{(\sqrt{x})}}{\sqrt{x}} \)

I've found all math that I've bothered trying to this point very easy; it's always been near-100 grade average without putting in real effort (and as a result of not putting in effort of course I make occasional dumb mistakes). As for BC, I already know what the new concepts are, and based on the way I have worked with certain things in the past, I know those concepts won't give me trouble. But ya, like Weston said, it's not that much to learn.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 9, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> as long as I'm not being really dumb rn, \( \frac{\sec^2{(\sqrt{x})}\tan{(\sqrt{x})}}{\sqrt{x}} \)
> 
> I've found all math that I've bothered trying to this point very easy; it's always been near-100 grade average without putting in real effort (and as a result of not putting in effort of course I make occasional dumb mistakes). As for BC, I already know what the new concepts are, and based on the way I have worked with certain things in the past, I know those concepts won't give me trouble. But ya, like Weston said, it's not that much to learn.


 
I wish math was that easy for me, it started getting hard for me in Geometry freshman year.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 9, 2011)

I also think that bc is not much more than AB. I have self taught a lot of it. If BC is going to be easy for you, I would try and push yourself to learn more math.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 9, 2011)

blah said:


> [list of impressive-looking classes]
> [generic comment to appear humble]
> [hope everyone thinks I'm a freaking genius now]
> [no one cares because they're busy doing the same thing]


 
Thanks for the format.

Going to be a senior. AP Physics, AP Calc, AP Stat, Robotics Independent Study, English H, French.

Pretty decent year.

[I don't think I need to write anything here]

[or here]


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 9, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Thanks for the format.
> 
> AP Physics, AP Calc, AP Stat, Robotics Independent Study, English H, French.
> 
> ...


 That's an impressive looking list of classes there Patrick!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> I also think that bc is not much more than AB. I have self taught a lot of it. If BC is going to be easy for you, I would try and push yourself to learn more math.


 
O ya don't worry bout that, I will def. be learning other random stuffs outside of BC class. 

Or maybe during class for that matter; we do have school laptops for a reason, and that reason is obviously to not have to pay too much attention during class 


EDIT: Patrick, am jealous of Robotics class.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 9, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> That's an impressive looking list of classes there Patrick!


 
Hey, at least I'm not in some French class...owait.



uberCuber said:


> Patrick, am jealous of Robotics class.


 
It's basically doing stuff for our FRC team in school. It's awesome.


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Thanks for the format.
> 
> Going to be a senior. AP Physics, AP Calc, AP Stat, Robotics Independent Study, English H, French.
> 
> ...


you forgot magic class D:<

While we're at it, might as well make a format for people talking about math:

[something about taking some class several grade levels higher]
[i'm not too worried, it's gonna be fun] > trying to imply it's easy without actually saying so
[random difficult-looking problem] > trying to imply i do this kind of thing everyday
[can _you_ do this?] > feel like a boss, think i know everything about calculus


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 9, 2011)

Wait... that "can you do this" is in mine. Patrick, can you give me some brownie points? I'm confused what kind of magi you took, like the mystical powers magic or rubiks magic? I hear you are pretty good at both.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm gonna be a junior this year, I'm taking:
AP DE US History
AP Lit
DE Pre-Cal
DE Spanish III(This is going to suck)
Speech
Wildlife(not sure why)
Band
Physics
Yeah can't afford to slack off because of all the duals but I hope it won't be too difficult.I should probably finish my summer reading assignments since I only have two weeks.....anyone have a report on the the canterbury tales written out?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 9, 2011)

blah said:


> you forgot magic class D:<
> 
> While we're at it, might as well make a format for people talking about math:
> 
> ...


 
For some reason, that made me think of this:


Spoiler


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

blah said:


> While we're at it, might as well make a format for people talking about math:
> 
> [something about taking some class several grade levels higher]
> [i'm not too worried, it's gonna be fun] > trying to imply it's easy without actually saying so
> ...


 
At first I thought this was about me, and then I realized that I actually _did_ say it would be easy, and I never did a difficult-looking problem, and never asked if anyone else can do it :3


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 9, 2011)

Whenever I see an impressive list of classes all I think is "Have fun doing 3 hours of Homework while I'm cubing!" Anyone can take hard classes, but it doesn't mean you will do well in them. Not saying that you won't, if you can get straight A's with all AP classes without doing any homework then I will be impressed.


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm kind of jealous of all of you guys that have so many AP classes. There were only 3 available at my high school (Calc AB, English Lit/Composition, and U.S. History).


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 9, 2011)

Still a junior (gr 10), and I'm still taking the basic grade 10 stuff (though most of my class are 10-CH, or at least the ones available). No way school and/or the world is telling me that intellect is whizzing past high school and taking a tonne of "higher grade" classes, and there's no way they'll be able to convince me that their silly quantitive measurements accurately determine a qualitative attribute, that being intelligence. :3
But, alas, I must still obtain these silly high grades to get a good career (and I'm interested in science) in the future, so I play along anyway, though I do make my opinion known when somebody claims that 'x' is smarter than 'y' because 'x' got a higher mark for that science exam. (If only school was more like what Ken Robinson suggests...)

But I digress...

To the OP: Don't worry; I'm sure you'll survive. Good luck!


----------



## masteranders1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Going into freshman year. Going to school in a week and a half. Taking the following:

Algebra 2 Honors
English 9 Honors
World History 9 Honors
Lab Bio 1 Honors
Spanish 2
Computer Science (Java based programming I believe)
PE 9 
Digital Photography

Should be a fair workload.


----------



## cubeslayer (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll be a Freshman this year. 

I plan on signing up for the courses listed below this fall quarter. 

Bio Sci 93
Chem 1A
Bio 2A
Writing 39B 

I plan on joining my university's chess club. I want to look into starting a cubing club on campus. However my top priority is to get straight As.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 9, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Finallyyyyyy a freshman again.


 
OMG ME TOO! Owat. Anfony right thar next to waffo school... am visit..


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 9, 2011)

My thoughts:

Seniot Year! Yes!

...

O_O SENIOR YEAR.


----------



## Owen (Aug 9, 2011)

9th grade. I refuse to be called a "freshman".


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 9, 2011)

Owen said:


> 9th grade. I refuse to be called a "freshman".


 
Why? Are you going to refuse to be called a sophomore, junior, and senior as well?

I guess if we're including college, I'm an entering freshman at OSU. Here are my classes:

Engineer 191.01H (Honors Fundamentals of Engineering 1)
Music 221 (Music Theory 1)
Engineer 100.5 (Computer Science & Engineering Survey Class)
Physics 131 (Particles and Motion)
Math 161.02 (Accelerated Calculus 1 (Calc 1 and 2 together))


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 9, 2011)

Owen said:


> 9th grade. I refuse to be called a "freshman".


 
How about freshie? Or freshmeat! I sometimes clump all of the freshman and sophmores together and say freshmores.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 10, 2011)

gonna be a sophmore in 3 weeks and basically taking all the required classes that my school makes us do but "more challenging".... 
APUSH, algebra 2 AC, latin 2, orchestra, science (school calls it ACIS), health, and english 10

it shouldn't be that bad.... i can probably cube every single class and still get like a 3.9x gpa at the end of the year (i hope)


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 10, 2011)

Gonna be an 8th grader in a month. Im taking

GT english
GT science
GT history
advanced theater
speech arts
PE
algebra 2 honors.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 10, 2011)

Im going into 6th...

IMNOTANOOB!
*sorta*


----------



## ianography (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm going into 8th and I have no idea what I'm taking because I haven't registered for school yet (I have to wait until late August).


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 10, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> advanced theater


 How do you get into the advanced theater? Is it a class you have already taken or do you try out?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Freshman, haven't even received my schedule.
I plan to work harder this year.

(reality: Screwing off)


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll be in 8th grade in 2 weeks.

Honors Algebra
Spanish 1
Music/Art
American History
LA
Religion
Health/Phys Ed


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 10, 2011)

Gonna be a junior. Not excited, this could be alot of work...

-English 11
-US History
-Honors Pre-Calculus
-AP Physics B
-AP Chemistry
-Principles of Engineering
-Computer Applications (blow off)


----------



## Edmund (Aug 10, 2011)

junior year of highschool
Spanish 3, Physics (honors), Pre-Calc, Religion, AP Euro (my school does AP US sophomore year but all my friends from other schools had Euro first so idk), Brit Lit (honors).
First year since 5th grade w/o Latin so glad i got to drop it, it would have been Latin 5 where you read poems, yuck!
I'm also taking Journalism and Art/Mixed Media.

I start last day of august.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 10, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> How do you get into the advanced theater? Is it a class you have already taken or do you try out?


 
you have to get a recommendation from the theater teacher and have to have done 2 school productions and have to be able to recite and paraphrase shakespeare. and have taken beginning theater and passed with a 96% or up


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 10, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> you have to get a recommendation from the theater teacher and have to have done 2 school productions and have to be able to recite and paraphrase shakespeare. and have taken beginning theater and passed with a 96% or up


 
cool (and congrats on making it)
enjoy the year


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't understand a thing about US' school system, anyone could explain it to me briefly?


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 10, 2011)

AP Calc AB
AP World History
AP Chemistry
College English
Spanish 3
Symphony Orchestra
AP Computer Science 



TiLiMayor said:


> I don't understand a thing about US' school system, anyone could explain it to me briefly?


AP Rocket Science = AP Cooking


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 10, 2011)

You're actually old enough?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 10, 2011)

Senior. AP Physics, AP Eco, SUNY calc, webpage design, graphic communications, English, and some other stuff I don't remember. 
Goes by fast.
School doesn't stark for a month for me though.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2011)

Imma be a Freshman at UC Davis this year, and I'm taking Mat21A, EEC1, ECS10, and TCS1


----------



## Erdos (Aug 10, 2011)

1st year Analysis grad sequence
1st year Abstract Algebra grad sequence
Algebraic Topology
Differential Topology
Independent Study - most likely Geometric/Low-Dimensional Topology

so 4 grad courses and research. 2nd-year.


----------

